# Looks like Knipex is making Klein nervous



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

So nervous infact that they are having NWS out of Germany make these for them.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Klien has to step up their game. IMO they are over priced for the quality... I totally have up on them and went Knipex and Wera


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

FanelliBT said:


> Klien has to step up their game. IMO they are over priced for the quality... I totally have up on them and went Knipex and Wera


Same here. Weeding them out as I can. I find it interesting though how they are so concerned about the "American made" thing that these are made in Germany and some of thier screwdrivers are made in Taiwan.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Klein are crap! I've also started weeding out my Klein tools. They're being replaced with wera and I've switched to Milwaukee for cutters.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I've tried every type of linesman and always go back to the Klein's..


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

beartp515 said:


> Same here. Weeding them out as I can. I find it interesting though how they are so concerned about the "American made" thing that these are made in Germany and some of thier screwdrivers are made in Taiwan.


I used to be all "buy American" when I started in this trade then I started watching all these American companies shipping all their crap over seas so I gave up. At least if I buy German tools I know they are quality!


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

just curious what screwdrivers are made in Taiwan, just the 10in 1 and 11in 1 isn't it.


As for Klein, I'd rather if they don't make it , it is out sourced to spain (adj wrenches) or germany ( ratchet cutters and cobra style pliers)

I've already ordered apair of the new D504-12B cobra pliers from Klein


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where I am, I still see over 90% of peoples tools being Klein. I've pretty much gotten rid of Klein (with few exceptions where I find Klein to be the best of that specific tool) but the rest are Wiha, Felo and Knipex.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It really doesn't matter how good all the rest of these companies make stuff, Klein's lineman pliers are still in everyone's pouch. I do like the knipex ***** and witte screwdrivers but klein and craftsmen are the vast majority of what I actually use.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't get it. So Klein is worried about losing market share and their solution is to slap their name on more and more products that they don't even produce?

I agree, their last holdout will be the linemans: I've never seen anyone who produced a better pair. But for just about every single one of their other products, there's a company out there who's putting them to shame.

Maybe instead of diversifying into more junk, they should par down their line and focus on making a few things really well. Just an idea.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I got on the knipex bandwagon a while ago and was pretty pissed when i dropped them from about 4 feet and the tip of my ***** broke off....40 bucks and the effing tip breaks two weeks in...... 

Im fine with klien.... its all the same shi t if you ask me.... when they get old i buy new... easy as that...


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I love my wera drivers, people ask me about them all the time because they are different looking. I tell em all about my recent failings with klein and where they can buy wera/wiha. Everybody at the shop is using wera now.
I was kleins biggest fan back in the day. Every tool I bought had to be klein. Not any more.
I will agree that I haven't found anything to replace the linesmans........yet.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i like trying out new tools as much as the next guy but not when it comes to basic hand tools. i've always felt a screwdriver is a screwdriver and it doesn't matter if i have a 5 dollar craftsman or a expensiver wera, its gonna do the same job. i use kleins mostly because thats what the salehouse has im not going to spend more time and money looking for some trendy european stuff.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> :thumbup:


wow. just wow. i bet someone somewhere is looking at that ugly thing and drooling over it. give me some channellock 420s and im set


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I've tried every type of linesman and always go back to the Klein's..


I also think the klien linesman are the best, but the way they've been heading, give them time to screw even that up.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> wow. just wow. i bet someone somewhere is looking at that ugly thing and drooling over it. give me some channellock 420s and im set


All I used to buy was Channel Lock brand, but these are heads and shoulders above Channel Lock.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> All I used to buy was Channel Lock brand, but these are heads and shoulders above Channel Lock.


they grab stuff better?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

In my opinion, yes. And the conduit reaming handles are very nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> In my opinion, yes. And the conduit reaming handles are very nice too.:thumbsup:


all my channys have the handles skinned off as soon as i buy them. they grab stuff and ream pipe like nobodys business. ive been using the same tools for so long i think anything else would feel awkward and uncomfortable in my hands


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> wow. just wow. i bet someone somewhere is looking at that ugly thing and drooling over it. give me some channellock 420s and im set


I looked at the Milwaukee pair yesterday. Didn't like how far the adjustment button sticks out.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I looked at the Milwaukee pair yesterday. Didn't like how far the adjustment button sticks out.


the idea of an adjustment button befuddles me. i can transition between sizes on my channys with one hand. i can understand how it would be nice to lock into one size if you're gonna need it for a while. and i am a firm believer that any size channy you buy, buy two


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

NWS makes amazing tools. 

I've slowly switched over most of my Klein tools to NWS, Knipex, Wera, and Wiha.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Legion said:


> NWS makes amazing tools.
> 
> I've slowly switched over most of my Klein tools to NWS, Knipex, Wera, and Wiha.


If only knipex made their angled ***** with sharper tips I would buy them. I have a pair of NWS but the handles are a little spongy when you are cutting wire.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> If only knipex made their angled ***** with sharper tips I would buy them. I have a pair of NWS but the handles are a little spongy when you are cutting wire.


Get the 74 22 250 ***** http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=art_detail&parentID=1367&groupID=1478&artID=30375
They are monsters but will cut threw just about anything used them to cut 4/0 aluminum yesterday with ease


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> they grab stuff better?


I think so. Better then pipe jaw and nut buster channies, way better then straight jaws. Narrower jaws on the cobras too.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Knipex is ****ing garbage.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jza said:


> Knipex is ****ing garbage.


You may be the only one who thinks this , lol . I love all their tools personally . The cobra groove joint pliers are better than any chennellock product . Their stuff isn't cheap , but what good tools are ?


----------



## Ericf29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Knipex for the win! Great tools. Hold up great. I have the ***** n lineman's so far


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> If only knipex made their angled ***** with sharper tips I would buy them. I have a pair of NWS but the handles are a little spongy when you are cutting wire.


I sent knipex an email, maybe they will listen.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I've tried every type of linesman and always go back to the Klein's..


Going to buy some new Klein's next time I'm at the depot. Knipex are no better and the handles get slippery over time.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

jza said:


> Knipex is ****ing garbage.





drumnut08 said:


> You may be the only one who thinks this , lol . I love all their tools personally . The cobra groove joint pliers are better than any chennellock product . Their stuff isn't cheap , but what good tools are ?


He's not the only one, but he's the most vocal about it. He had a bad experience and can't let it go. 

I'm sure in the next few months someone at work will show me the "new" adjustable pliers from Klein and tell me again how great Klein is. Maybe I'll get a speech about my Cobra's being cheap Klein knockoffs.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Demac said:


> Maybe I'll get a speech about my Cobra's being cheap Klein knockoffs.


ROFL I was the first at my shop to get the cobras everyone wants them now. Some of the guys are starting to switch over to Knipex too. I love them!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

if i ever see a guy at work using them i will propose a formal challenge to see if they can spin pipes and tighten couplings faster or more efficeint than me with my boring channellocks. honestly though i understand if people like them and want to use new technologies but when its all said and done its just a set of pliers.

now the PF Flyers from the movie sandlot...yeah those things are legit


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> if i ever see a guy at work using them i will propose a formal challenge to see if they can spin pipes and tighten couplings faster or more efficeint than me with my boring channellocks. honestly though i understand if people like them and want to use new technologies but when its all said and done its just a set of pliers.
> 
> now the PF Flyers from the movie sandlot...yeah those things are legit


I have some reasons to actually dislike some klein products, but that doesn't extend to channellock. I've never had trouble with their stuff, I just like cobra's better. I actually carry 10" cobra, 7" cobra, and a pair of old 430's, with no handles, that I found in an attic and brought back to life.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I have Channellock 426, 420, 430, 440, one pair each, and two pair of 460s.. I never had any problem with those.

For linemans, *****, and needle nose, I have the Klein Journeyman 2000 series with the color coded insulated handles. 

I'm old school, I'm not looking for this new wave stuff. I stick with what's always worked for me.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Cobra/alligators bite and you don't need to squeeze the handles for them to grab. Once they're set on stock you can simply push them, which I can't say about 420's. The downside is they're directional. Meaning they'll slip going the wrong way.

Channellock does make a "nutbuster". It's supposed to bite in the same fashion. Almost like a pipe wrench plier.










They have locking groves on the top and bottom, unlike conventional channellocks. I saw a video of a guy standing on them once they were set.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

jza said:


> Knipex is ****ing garbage.


The idiots are easy to spot round ere


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I have being using klein pump pliers and channel locks for all of my 6 years in the trade no complaints here.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dead Roman said:


> The idiots are easy to spot round ere


so are the fancy tool fanboys


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Cobra/alligators bite and you don't need to squeeze the handles for them to grab. Once they're set on stock you can simply push them, which I can't say about 420's....


 Agreed. It may be personally preference whether someone likes the locking feature, but there's no comparison between the gripping strength of Cobras and 420s.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

For linesmen, I recently switched from Knipex back to J2000 series.

Even though I feel they're an inferior product, they seem to last longer hammering on stuff - even with using the correct side they eventually stiffened and the handles cracked at the top from flexing.

I'll probably buy another pair though, just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.

For everything else, though, Knipex all the way. They'll have to pry my Cobras, needlenose, and especially the 10" diagonals out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> I sent knipex an email, maybe they will listen.


I tried that too... Didn't really go anywhere


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

FanelliBT said:


> Get the 74 22 250 ***** http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=art_detail&parentID=1367&groupID=1478&artID=30375
> They are monsters but will cut threw just about anything used them to cut 4/0 aluminum yesterday with ease


I have a pair of those gave them to my dad, way too big to be using in a control panel or for fire alarm stuff lol


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have a pair of those gave them to my dad, way too big to be using in a control panel or for fire alarm stuff lol


I don't really ever work in control panels or alarm panels


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have a pair of those gave them to my dad, way too big to be using in a control panel or for fire alarm stuff lol


Really? That's most of the work I do and I've never had a problem with them.


----------

